# canon 60D problem



## Kydee (Oct 28, 2013)

have you ever enocuntere black lines moving up and down appearing on your screen when on movie mode?


----------



## Kydee (Oct 28, 2013)

*canon 60D video problem*

have you ever encountered black lines moving up and down appearing on your LCD screen when on movie mode? I'll appreciate if you have a minute or two to help me fix the problem. thanks


----------



## J.R. (Oct 28, 2013)

what do you imply by "black lines moving up and down"?


----------



## Kydee (Oct 28, 2013)

it is like jittering


----------



## Kydee (Oct 28, 2013)

and unfortunately it also appears on the video files.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm still unsure what sort of lines are appearing but you could check if these are grid lines which you may have enabled. These could also be if your aspect ratio is something other than 3:2 - I don't have a camera on hand to confirm this.


----------



## Kydee (Oct 28, 2013)

Canon 60D Problem (Dark/Green line)

sir it is just like this video. though this video is not mine, but we have the same camera problem.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 28, 2013)

This could be due to the fluorescent lighting and high shutter speeds. Fluorescent lighting cycles can be caught using faster shutter speeds which will give strange bands / patterns and color shifts. 

Try keeping your shutter speed below 1/60 and you should be fine. 

PS: If you do not notice anything like this while shooting in the daylight, there is nothing wrong with the camera.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello,

Are the lines slowing moving/up down the screen ? 

Is so it's your shutter speed, when shooting in an environment where there are lots of lights on in the room try changing the shutter speed to 1/60th of a sec.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes.

Usually under flourescent light, or where something is illuminated in a phase, like a tv set or other electronic devices (I had it really bad once with a one-armed bandit)

Juggle your shutter a stop for that one shot or scene.

In some situations, say like recording a tv screen, it can be helpful to run the camera off of the same mains supply as the device, so they are in phase.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2013)

J.R. said:


> This could be due to the fluorescent lighting and high shutter speeds. Fluorescent lighting cycles can be caught using faster shutter speeds which will give strange bands / patterns and color shifts.
> 
> Try keeping your shutter speed below 1/60 and you should be fine.



+1

Common problem with an easy solution.


----------

